# December Anniversary?  Points Delayed



## JohnPaul (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a December anniversary and my points didn't show up today.  I thought it had to do with my account consolidation earlier this year.  Turns out no one got their points yet.

About two hours ago Customer Care said they'd be there in about an hour.  Not yet, so we will see when they show up.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 1, 2017)

The December anniversary points have been awarded in my account.


----------



## JohnPaul (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup.  They showed up around 11:30 Pacific time.


----------

